

BackboneJs + RequireJs AMD multi-page boilerplate. - phatbyte
https://github.com/hbarroso/backbone-boilerplate

======
gee_totes
Haven't the newer versions of Backbone stopped supporting require.js and AMD?
How does this figure into the boilerplate?

~~~
phatbyte
It's using the *-amd version for Backbone and jQuery. I didnt knew they
stopped supporting it. Any particular reason ?

~~~
gee_totes
Oops, my bad, I misspoke. I looks like easy AMD comparability was removed from
underscore, not backbone, since people were getting confused (?) trying to
load underscore correctly (??).

[https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore/pull/431#issueco...](https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore/pull/431#issuecomment-3452856)

In the meantime, as long as you are using the right "shims" you should be able
to work fine with the stock copy of Backbone. (It looks like a correct "shim"
defines the load order and returns a backbone object, not a closure (I am
looking at app.js and am 50% sure that it is a closure, but I could be wrong))

From digging through the above link, it looks like the removal had something
to do with how the libraries were being loaded in.

~~~
gregfranko
If you want to see how to use Backbone.js and Require.js together, check out
my boilerplate project- <https://github.com/gfranko/Backbone-Require-
Boilerplate>

